# the great lemon pie delemna pole.



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

so , today i baked the most amazing looking lemon pie with fresh off the tree lemons from Davefrombc. he will come by after he visits his uncle after the pie has cooled down. My delemna? Who retains custody of the leftovers????? Now I know pies are made to be shared but my main concern is to maintain the integrity of the leftover pie appearance. If I butcher it to split it up, so dave can take some home I risk the marangue shrinking and even worse, the pie crust breaking (graham cracker of course). This would be an insult to the pie. i say I keep all the leftovers..............please vote.......if i had a camera I would post a pic. it is a work of art. unfortunatle dave is my photogragher and mover from computer to forum so I cant . that and i want voting b4 he gets back so he cant stack the vote in his favor. Thank you for your participation.

Kathie


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

woohoo.i am way ahead already!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I say give, he gave to you now it's your turn. Plus you have the skill to whip up another, not saying Dave can't bake but more importantly IMO it tastes the same no matter if is ascetically perfect or lumped in a bowl for the road. Good is good. Now I want pie and still have to do dinner.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Something smells fishy about this poll. 

If I were in Dave's shoes, I would happily sign a waiver absolving you and said lemon pie from any guilt ridden feelings and insult to the pie and he can take his "fair" share home. Next time, I'd give you twice as many lemons so you can bake 2 pies. :bigsmile:


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

well it might seem greedy but really. i could invite him for more pie tomorrow but i dont want him to waste his gas. I r a goodly friend....and I dont want to force him to eat 1/2 the pie tonite.needs to watch his cholesterol and there are alot of eggs in it.........really just thinking of his health...........


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> Something smells fishy about this poll.
> 
> If I were in Dave's shoes, I would happily sign a waiver absolving you and said lemon pie from any guilt ridden feelings and insult to the pie and he can take his "fair" share home. Next time, I'd give you twice as many lemons so you can bake 2 pies. :bigsmile:


who asked your opinion......................oh wait that was me.........................


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> I say give, he gave to you now it's your turn. Plus you have the skill to whip up another, not saying Dave can't bake but more importantly IMO it tastes the same no matter if is ascetically perfect or lumped in a bowl for the road. Good is good. Now I want pie and still have to do dinner.


no pie for you 3 months


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Pleasure is multiplied when shared?
Or something like that?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

How did you manage to get fresh-off-the-tree lemons in BC?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

TomC said:


> How did you manage to get fresh-off-the-tree lemons in BC?


I too wondered but figured they may be brought back after travels the reason why there's no second pie ?? Lol


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

dave has a solarium on his porch. It was 37 degrees in there the day b4 yesterday. we put a couple little limes in it too. he grows all kinds of things.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> I too wondered but figured they may be brought back after travels the reason why there's no second pie ?? Lol


only 1 crust...lol.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I should get extra votes on who keeps leftovers .. However, there's more lemons and limes , and still 2 lemons and a lime unused making the first pie... After I get mine tomorrow ( too full to get it tonight ) and quality control check on my half and leftovers  .. I'll commission more pies .


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

dream on..the public and peers are speaking.we will let democracy rule.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you are assusuming there will still be pie left tomorrow


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Let the pie sit in the tin for 30 mins, then remove and leave for at least another 1⁄2-1 hr before slicing. Eat the same day. well if i must..............


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I voted for Kathie but, after hearing that Dave grew the lemons himself, I think I need to change my vote.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

The lemons that I grow mainly get used for garnishing alcoholic beverages which means no leftovers, of lemons or alcohol. So I'm torn which way to vote.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Vote grower, without that there's no lemons.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

As a fellow grower of BC lemons & other citrus, I vote for Dave. Sorry Kathie, I know what a pain it is to grow citrus in our climate. If I lived in California, my yard would be wall-to-wall citrus trees. As it is, I think my citrus collection is up to 15 or 16. If I can grow enough lemons, you can come visit for dinner and bake us a lemon meringue pie for dessert. Trust me, you won't have this dilemma cause there won't be any leftovers.:bigsmile:


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> I voted for Kathie but, after hearing that Dave grew the lemons himself, I think I need to change my vote.


no take backs.................


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

AccidentalAquarist said:


> The lemons that I grow mainly get used for garnishing alcoholic beverages which means no leftovers, of lemons or alcohol. So I'm torn which way to vote.


hmmm.............mikes hard and lemon pie....perhaps the next new combo......like grilled cheese and tomatoe soup.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> Vote grower, without that there's no lemons.


without my chickens there would be no fresh eggs for the lemon filling and merangue............and i would totally have chickens if Dave built me a pen for them.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> As a fellow grower of BC lemons & other citrus, I vote for Dave. Sorry Kathie, I know what a pain it is to grow citrus in our climate. If I lived in California, my yard would be wall-to-wall citrus trees. As it is, I think my citrus collection is up to 15 or 16. If I can grow enough lemons, you can come visit for dinner and bake us a lemon meringue pie for dessert. Trust me, you won't have this dilemma cause there won't be any leftovers.:bigsmile:


it only took 2..........mmmmmmmm.......I sense bbq in my future.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Only if the chicken is organic free range  I eat very healthy.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

well.....dave just left with half the pie. just for your info.it tasted amazing.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I must agree it was a great pie and my half disappeared far too fast. It definitely tasted like another one .. Even Bolt enjoyed "washing" the aluminum pan afterwards. Cleaned it spotless and not a tooth mark left behind (nor a crumb of pie in the folds of the pan )


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Where is my piece? how rude


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Dear Claudia (__I__)


----------

